# Poor Jeremiah



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Awwww my big boy is unwell ,he has a cold  and isnt feeling too great ,
he is on baytril at the moment .but isnt happy

this is me feeding him yesterday

YouTube - jeremiah


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow what a good boy he is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I thought Roma was good cos she took her meds by attacking the syringe  And I had to help her!!

Poor Jeremiah...hope he feels better soon!


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

aww bless hope he is well soon xx


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

poor little guy, hope hes better soon


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

Aww, judt doesn't seem to be going too well for you ATM, good luck


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

More pics of my big man





































and another vid of him before he got unwell

YouTube - Jeramiah


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

Poor little guy  Good luck you two.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

He's gorgeous. Is he feeling better?


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

niki87 said:


> He's gorgeous. Is he feeling better?


aww thanks he is cute ,but no he is worse tonight


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> aww thanks he is cute ,but no he is worse tonight


Oh dear....keep him warm and keep the fluids going in! Am so sorry hun!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Aww! bless! poor baby x HUGS !


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Someone isnt very well tonight 
just sittin there on his wheel hasnt moved in 2 hours


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

poor little guy. how is he this morning?


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

manic rose said:


> poor little guy. how is he this morning?


Hey , he isnt great ,he didnt eat anything last night just stayed curled up in his wheel ,i have him booked in to the vets tomorrow morning ,i hoping he just needs a longer course of ABs or a change his ABs ,quite sad really cause he is usually such a handfull


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

Bulldog200 said:


> Hey , he isnt great ,he didnt eat anything last night just stayed curled up in his wheel ,i have him booked in to the vets tomorrow morning ,i hoping he just needs a longer course of ABs or a change his ABs ,quite sad really cause he is usually such a handfull


got my fingers crossed tight for him, especially after all the heartache you had to go thru with Moses


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Hope the vets can do something for him hun. Thinking of you both and got absolutly everything possible crossed for you xxx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Good luck at the vets! It's not nice to know why he's sitting there....but it does make for a great pic!!

Come on Jeremiah!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

Aww, poor little Jeremiah!

Hope he feels better soon! x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

aww hes so good the way he took his medicine bless him.

Hope it does the trick and he is better soon.


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Jeremiah has a upper respiratory infection 
vet has uped his baytril and its just see how he goes now ,thankyou everyone


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Poor little man, hope the higher dose of antibiotics help him.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Poor Jeremiah, Im sure he will be up and around in no time once the antibiotics kick in.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Hope the higher dose of antibiotics helps


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> Jeremiah has a upper respiratory infection
> vet has uped his baytril and its just see how he goes now ,thankyou everyone


Yeah vet sounds like they know what they are doing...hope he feels better soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

hows little jermiah doing? is great you have a vet who knows what they are doing, so many dont have a clue when it comes to small animals


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah how's your boy with a skirt doing?


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

niki87 said:


> Yeah how's your boy with a skirt doing?


:lol::lol::lol: hahah yeah he is doing better 
I think he wanted to tell you all the other day ,he hijacked my laptop hahaha gonna post some pics today ,the new dose seems to be working


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> :lol::lol::lol: hahah yeah he is doing better
> I think he wanted to tell you all the other day ,he hijacked my laptop hahaha gonna post some pics today ,the new dose seems to be working


YESSSSSSSSSS thank you Mr Jeremiah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

great news


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Glad the little goy is doing better and the increased anti biotics seem to be doing the trick!!


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Some piccies and a vid of him



















YouTube - Jeramiah


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Glad he is doing better


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

glad he is on the mend


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

aww isnt he just the sweetest lol, glad hes feeling better , hes so good with letting you feed him isnt he , aww give him a cuddle from me


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

I have never seen such a long haired hamster, he's looks lovely. hope he is doing well


----------

